# loads of woodchips



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

woodchips that the tree company has brought me so far. there are 4 huge truckloads over 100 yds. I will put some of this on top of my lasagna beds about 4 inches thick. with my wife's help we are also putting it down in the path's between the raised lasagna beds. I watched the "back to eden film and thought it was great. Of course since these are mostly green chips they will be used as mulch on top. This should save water and provide the right amount of moisture to the plants. 
"teach a person to garden and he will eat for life"
Errol


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice picture that should really hold in the moisture in your garden There is a lot of good uses wood chips.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

very cool! I do this and it does help hold water and invited worms to the garden.


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks Phonetool, Stephanie, you right about worms, but if I get anymore in my garden I am going to be enticed to go fishing!lol
"teach a child to garden, and he will lead a straight path"
Errol


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

*Worms*

i know i have some worms in my garden....will they multiply...should i add more? can i just add the ones we buy at the store for fishing?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

angel1237b said:


> i know i have some worms in my garden....will they multiply...should i add more? can i just add the ones we buy at the store for fishing?


 the ones in your garden will multiply as long as you keep adding organic material and compost and keep them fed with good stuff.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

go fishing it will add to the feast.  fresh fish with fresh veggies it's all good.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

does organic matter mean...kitchen waste..after i cleaned out my garden last year i started burying kitchen waste in my garden..i got quite a bit in befroe the hard freeze...i am a little nervous i did something wrong...will it be ok after i till it all in when spring comes..also i have lots of leaves that are wintered...do i add them to the garden and till them in as well..thank you all for your help..i would be lost without you...sue


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Angel, kitchen scrapes are great to use but no cooked or meat waste. leaves are one of the best organic material to use leaves has so many minerals that plants need and they also will create worms. Myself I like to mulched the leaves, it helps them to break down better and will not mat up like whole leaves but if you are tilling your garden it won't matter if they are mulched, the tiller will do that for you.
I think it would be better to till in your organic material in the late fall, it will be composted come spring. but spring will be ok to
good luck to you and your garden
Errol


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

yes organic is kitchen waste,hay,manure,wood chips,leaves any thing that can decompose and become dirt. With the leaves I would just use them as mulch on top of the garden after you plant your veggies that way they can be used to help block weeds and help retain moisture to the soil so you don't have to water as much.It also gives good bugs and worms places to hide. basically it is this till the kitchen waste in,plant your veggies, mulch with the leaves,pull any weeds that come up. Then if you can get some wood chips for between the rows and around the veggies as they grow it will help with weed control and moisture retention and you will water less.


----------



## pickles (Mar 31, 2013)

I've never used anything in my garden, I have alot of cypress wood chips and straw would this work around my plants? Should I water everything really well and then add chips and straw? Never done anything like this before need info please. Will I get worms too.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

yes it will work around your plants and as the chips/straw decompose they attract worms and other bugs that like rotting matter. it also helps block weeds and retain moisture for your plants. check out this film.http://backtoedenfilm.com/


----------

